# carpet plants without C02?



## CrazyMidwesterner

azjenny said:


> My LFS said that I was basically not going to be able to grow carpet plants unless I did C02... Is this true? QUOTE]
> 
> This is not true you just have to be much more patient. I have used HM or pearlweed to good effect in the past. Currently trying dwarf hairgrass and it is spreading albeit very very slowly  Same goes for Staurogyne 049 (although I wouldn't consider this a carpeting plant.) You can grow most plants non pressurized CO2 you just have to be a lot more patient.
> 
> Excel will help. But it means dosing it everyday and putting up with the cost which in my opinion isn't very high especially if you go with a glut substitue like cidex. I use excel but it can limit your plant choices some. For example Dwarf Sag will not tolerate it.


----------



## FriendsNotFood

Marsilea minuta makes a good no-CO2 carpet. Just make sure you get a lot of it to start. It doesn't grow very fast but it grows very densely, which is what you want from a carpet.


----------



## CrazyMidwesterner

Also regarding light I see where Hoppy suggests the fishneedit fixture for a tank identical to yours. I see you commented there as well. Hoppy in my opinion is kind of the light Guru, or at least one who is taking the time to test lights, so I suggest you go with that light. I have no experience whatsoever with LEDS so can't comment on them at all.

I also agree with his comments about low light being more satisfying then highlight once the shine has worn off. I was in the hobby years ago and loved it. Switched to highlight and pressurized CO2 and started to really hate it. Sold everything and just came back. Just a lot more maintenance, cost and hassle in my opinion. But again this is a matter of personal preference. 

As far as color temp both 6700K and 10,000K will grow plants fine. Its a matter of personal preference. I personally us 6700K bulbs.


----------



## manualfocus

I have an HC carpet with no CO2. Just lights. Well, to clarify, I did start off with CO2 but removed it once I added shrimps.


----------



## zergling

manualfocus - nice carpet! Do keep an eye on that glo-light, though. My experience with them and RCS (including adults) is very bad. Tetras are characins. Piranhas are characins. 

My 12" cube currently has a 30cm Archaea LED light and the new ADA Aqua Soil Multi-type. No CO2, and the glosso I've put in there recently is just now starting to put out side shoots. What a stark contrast to my display tank where glosso is a weed.


----------



## azjenny

Thanks guys! You are not kidding about the nice carpet... That makes me want to go with the HC... I wonder how that would look if it had never had C02....

Well I'm so happy to have this forum... I feel good about starting out low tech now. I've never really wanted to do C02, and my husband doesn't want me to do it either, I had just basically talked myself into thinking I needed to because I wanted nice plants and most importantly, a nice carpet.... So I will just be a little more patient and go low tech... Thanks again!


----------



## SlammedDC2

I am in the process of trying to grow a carpet of sag, it is happening but like Crazy said above, it is a slow process. It just takes time but IMO it's better as there is more time to devote to other things vs spending time pruning.


----------



## JasonG75

HC will work with Co2 IF there isnt really anything else it's competing with for natural co2, or Liq.


----------

